# how about a Beige FOTD?



## snowkei (Nov 20, 2007)

I love beige nowadays.... 
beige seems so neutral and never gonna be wrong..LOL 
that's why I like beige!


not another dramatic look..=P
totally normal & daily available..

what I use
*[face]*
rmk cream foundation #102

*[eyes]*
Chanel eye gloss #82
MAC e/s #smut
MAC fluidine #blitz & glitz
MAC MSF #shimpagne

*[cheeks]*
NARS blush #passion
MAC MSF #shimpagne

*[lips]*
Revlon l/g #040


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 20, 2007)

Your skin is amazing!!!!


----------



## lipshock (Nov 20, 2007)

This is very pretty!


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 20, 2007)

Great look!


----------



## nunu (Nov 20, 2007)

verrrrrry pretty!


----------



## n_c (Nov 20, 2007)

very pretty!


----------



## Asianshell (Nov 20, 2007)

WOW your skin is so flawless!


----------



## Perple1 (Nov 20, 2007)

I like this look on you! You can wear ANY look!!!!


----------



## Emmi (Nov 20, 2007)

Very pretty look!


----------



## tiramisu (Nov 20, 2007)

verrry pretty!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 20, 2007)

This looks very professional.  It's a look that could be worn anywhere.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 20, 2007)

a nice simple look. how pretty!!!


----------



## xJUDYx (Nov 20, 2007)

flawless as always. i like the rosey pink lip color


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 20, 2007)

Looks so pretty!


----------



## belldandy13 (Nov 21, 2007)

you are always so gorgeous!


----------



## Jot (Nov 21, 2007)

really pretty


----------



## chrisantiss (Nov 21, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## entipy (Nov 21, 2007)

Pretty


----------



## mslips (Nov 21, 2007)

this is a very nice natural look, it brings out your natural beauty =)


----------



## bli5s (Nov 22, 2007)

pretttyyy!!! how do you like your RMK foundation? They just open a counter in my country and would like to know the quality of their makeup....


----------



## pichima (Nov 22, 2007)

perrrrrrrrfect!


----------



## bjorne_again (Nov 23, 2007)

beautiful! so lovely! your lips look incredible, too! wow!


----------



## snowkei (Dec 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bli5s* 

 
_pretttyyy!!! how do you like your RMK foundation? They just open a counter in my country and would like to know the quality of their makeup...._

 
I like RMK cream foundation but not liquid foundation... conceal great but looks glowy and natural , not too heavy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







and thanks all <3


----------



## fingie (Dec 6, 2007)

You always look so flawless


----------



## jilliandanica (Dec 6, 2007)

you're so pretty! can i have your brows!?


----------



## mandragora (Dec 7, 2007)

Simply stunning!  And you skin is flawless.


----------



## Miss_M (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow, love your skin and lips !!


----------



## matsubie (Dec 11, 2007)

i'm amazed by all of your fotds and tutorials.


----------



## miszjenny (Dec 23, 2007)

very pretty!


----------

